
Postmortem: Every Frame a Painting - scribu
https://medium.com/@tonyszhou/postmortem-1b338537fabc
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15836782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15836782).

